#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Εκλογές ΤΕΕ: Πότε και Πού ψηφίζουμε στην Κεντρική Μακεδονία

## Xάρης

Οι εκλογές για την ανάδειξη των αιρετών Μελών των οργάνων του ΤΕΕ θα διεξαχθούν σε όλη τη χώρα την *Κυριακή, 24 Νοεμβρίου 2013* από τις *08:00*π.μ. μέχρι τις *07:00*μ.μ..
Στα εκλογικά τμήματα που θα υπάρχουν ψηφοφόροι και μετά τις 07:00μ.μ., η εκλογή θα παρατείνεται με απόφαση της Εφορευτικής Επιτροπής.

Τα Μέλη του ΤΕΕ, ανεξάρτητα από τη διεύθυνση της μόνιμης διαμονής τους, μπορούν να ψηφίσουν στις παρακάτω έδρες των περιφερειακών ενοτήτων (πρώην νομών) ή άλλες πόλεις που θα βρίσκονται την ημέρα των εκλογών, όπως παρακάτω για την Κεντρική Μακεδονία:
*ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ* 
Σε 20 εκλογικά τμήματα (με αριθμούς 1 έως 20) που θα εγκατασταθούν όλα στο *περίπτερο 16* της *ΔΕΘ*.
* Περιφερειακή Ενότητα ΗΜΑΘΙΑΣ* 
Σε 1 εκλογικό τμήμα, που θα εγκατασταθεί στα *Γραφεία της Διεύθυνσης Τεχνικών Έργων της Περιφερειακής Ενότητας Ημαθίας (Λεωφ. Στρατού 72, ΒΕΡΟΙΑ)*.
*Περιφερειακή Ενότητα ΚΙΛΚΙΣ 
*
Σε 1 εκλογικό τμήμα, που θα εγκατασταθεί στην *αίθουσα Δημοτικού Συμβουλίου του Δήμου Κιλκίς (Γ. Καπέτα 17, ΚΙΛΚΙΣ)*.
*Περιφερειακή Ενότητα ΠΕΛΛΑΣ* 
Σε 1 εκλογικό τμήμα, που θα εγκατασταθεί στο *Γραφείο της Νομαρχιακής Επιτροπής Πέλλας του ΤΕΕ (Φιλίππου 26, ΕΔΕΣΣΑ)*.
* στην Περιφερειακή Ενότητα ΠΙΕΡΙΑΣ* 
Σε 1 εκλογικό τμήμα, που θα εγκατασταθεί *στα Γραφεία της Νομαρχιακής Επιτροπής Νομού Πιερίας του ΤΕΕ (Π. Τσαλδάρη 16, ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ)*.
*Περιφερειακή Ενότητα ΣΕΡΡΩΝ* 
Σε 2 εκλογικά τμήματα, που θα εγκατασταθούν *στα Γραφεία της Διεύθυνσης Τεχνικών Έργων Περιφερειακής Ενότητας Σερρών (Τέρμα Ομονοίας, ΣΕΡΡΕΣ).* 
*Περιφερειακή Ενότητα ΧΑΛΚΙΔΙΚΗΣ* 
Σε 1 εκλογικό τμήμα, που θα εγκατασταθεί στα *Γραφεία της Νομαρχιακής Επιτροπής Νομού Χαλκιδικής του ΤΕΕ (22ας Απριλίου 1, 2**ος* *όροφος, ΠΟΛΥΓΥΡΟΣ)*.

----------


## Xάρης

*20 Εκλογικά Τμήματα Θεσσαλονίκης*
*Εκλογικό Τμήμα*
*Ονόματα*

1ο
ΑΑΡΩΝ μέχρι και ΑΝΤΩΝΟΓΛΟΥ
όσων το επώνυμο γράφεται με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες

2ο
ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ μέχρι και ΒΛΑΣΣΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ

3ο
ΒΛΑΣΤΑΚΗΣ μέχρι και ΓΙΑΝΝΟΥΚΟΣ

4ο
ΓΙΑΝΝΟΥΛΑ μέχρι και ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΜΑΝΩΛΑΚΗΣ

5ο
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ μέχρι και ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ

6ο
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΣ μέχρι και ΚΑΝΑΓΚΙΝΗΣ

7ο
ΚΑΝΑΚΑΚΗ μέχρι και ΚΑΤΣΙΜΠΑΣ

8ο
ΚΑΤΣΙΜΠΕΡΗ μέχρι και ΚΟΥΚΟΥΦΛΗΣ

9ο
ΚΟΥΛΑ μέχρι και ΛΑΖΟΥΡΑΣ

10ο
ΛΑΘΟΥΡΑΚΗ μέχρι και ΜΑΝΟΥΑΧ

11ο
ΜΑΝΟΥΒΕΛΟΣ μέχρι και ΜΙΧΑΛΟΛΙΑΚΟΥ

12ο
ΜΙΧΑΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ μέχρι και ΜΠΟΧΩΤΗΣ

13ο
ΜΠΡΑΒΑΚΟΣ μέχρι και ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΑΤΟΥ

14ο
ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΕΛΙΔΗΣ μέχρι και ΠΑΠΑΠΑΝΑΓΟΣ

15ο
ΠΑΠΑΠΑΝΟΣ μέχρι και ΠΟΜΑΚΗΣ

16ο
ΠΟΜΕΡΕΤ μέχρι και ΣΕΡΒΟΥ

17ο
ΣΕΡΓΑΚΗ μέχρι και ΣΤΕΦΑΝΑΤΟΥ

18ο
ΣΤΕΦΑΝΗ μέχρι και ΤΣΑΚΙΡΙΔΟΥ

19ο
ΤΣΑΚΙΡΟΓΛΟΥ μέχρι και ΦΡΕΤΖΑΓΙΑΣ

20ο
ΦΡΙΓΚΑ μέχρι και ΩΤΤΑ




*2 Εκλογικά Τμήματα Σερρών*
*Εκλογικό Τμήμα*
*Ονόματα*

1ο
ΑΑΡΩΝ μέχρι και ΜΑΝΟΥΑΧ
 όσων το επώνυμο γράφεται με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες

2ο
ΜΑΝΟΥΒΕΛΟΣ μέχρι και ΩΤΤΑ



Στις υπόλοιπες περιφερειακές ενότητες της Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας υπάρχει μόνο ένα εκλογικό τμήμα.

----------

